# Spektrum DX2.0 w/SR3000 Rcvr



## JimmyMack12 (Jun 25, 2007)

I'm having an issue with my receiver not wanting to bind. Here's the setup:

Spektrum DX2.0 transmitter
Spektrum SR3000 Receiver
Tekin FX-Pro ESC
Spektrum Z270 servo
4-cell NiCd 1600/1700mAh
27-turn brushed motor

These are mounted in my Legends car. This is the first installation of the receiver in any car. I press and hold the button on the receiver, turn on the switch on the speed control, the green light flashes on the receiver, and I release the button. I press and hold the button on the transmitter, turn it on, and the green light flashes, then goes solid. However, the receiver never seems to bind; the green light remains flashing. If I just urn on the switch on the ESC, the light on the receiver never comes on at all. I got it to work like once, but after that, whenever I turned on the car, I wouldn't get the green light on the receiver.

Now, in my pan car, I have the following:

Spektrum SR3000 receiver
Spektrum Z590 servo
Novak GTB ESC
Novak SmartBoost
SMC 1s LiPo
Novak 13.5 Brushless motor

This setup has no issues; the car works fine. I want to use the same transmitter for both cars. I even tried hooking up the 3200mAh/2s LiPo (for more voltage) to the Legends car receiver, thinking maybe the low voltage was not getting to run the receiver, but it didn't work. However, both the 1s and 2s LiPo's, and my 4-cell packs all work fine in the pan car. 

I also used the Spektrum SR3000 receiver in the pan car along with the Tekin (with a 19-turn brushed motor and 4500mAh 4-cell NiMh's) - that's now in the Legends car - with no previous issues.

Could the receiver in the Legends car, which is barnd-new/never been run, be bad?


----------



## signman501 (Apr 10, 2006)

You did change the transmitter to a second car setup, right? Always got to ask what might be a stupid question. It's possible that the receiver might be bad. I've never had that problem.


----------

